# aqustical decking



## gbroofer (Feb 19, 2009)

batton insulation is required. how do i hold it down prior to instulation of dens-deck. with very high wind speeds on the site


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

I would think that if the high winds are causing the insulation to blow out of the flutes before you can cover it with densdeck them it is most likely to windy to safely install any type of roofing system.
I will never forget almost getting thrown over a 16 story new construction building about 20 years ago when a sudden gust of wind grabbed a sheet of densdeck that I was about to put into place.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

Batt Insxulation ?

Why wouldn't you use a rigid board like an ISO?

How are you attaching the DensDeck ? 

Something doesnt sound right to me.....


----------



## BornaRoofer (Oct 28, 2008)

The ribs get the bat stuffed in them prior to any insulation,fire board or cover boards are placed over it.
It doesn't take a lot of wind if the buildings open with all those holes in the deck.
You just have to stay on top of it and cover as you go if its blowing out.
Lumber may help to if its available or possibly putting a bit of bonding adhesive here and there careful not to let it drip inside.


----------

